# Kansas City Missouri requires drivers to have valid Livery Permits



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

As Uber made its debut in Kansas City back in May and although there was still on going discussions at that time with the City and Regulated Industries of just how UberX Driver would be regulated within the city Uber launched anyway along with Lyft that had already been operating illegal and never had any intent of complying with what the city of Kansas City required. As UberX continued to grow popular in Kansas City and after five (5) long drawn out months, there has been a final conclusion from the city of Kansas City, that UberX is NOT a taxi or cab service, but is considered by all legal definition a "Livery" Service and therefore pursuant to Chapter 76 of the City Code each driver MUST be licensed with a Missouri Class "E" Driver's License ($35.00) with a DOT Physical Card ($76.00), City Driver's Certificate ($50.00 cash for the Background Check), Vehicle Inspection by Regulated Industries ($22.00), Annual Taxi/Livery Vehicle Fee paid to Regulated Industries ($300.00 per calendar year) and a City Occupational License (mine cost only $12.50 per calendar year) for a grand total of $445.00 to legally drive for Uber within the City of Kansas City - NOT INCLUDING the airport.

If you are caught operating without a valid Livery Permit in Kansas City you will be ticketed and the fine ranges up to $500.00. So as Uber continues to saturate the Kansas City market with drivers claiming all that is need is your drivers license and insurance and you to can make up to $1,500.00 per week is so inaccurate it's promoting illegal livery service of which puts individuals at risk to prosecution while Uber makes the money, the driver gets stuck with legal expenses. So to go along with a very flawed driver rating system, Uber fails to tell drivers of the legal requirements by the City to legally driver and make money, but then again in the drivers contract if you actually read it, Uber states it's the independent drivers responsibility to have all local required permits, license and etc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MciDave said:


> As Uber made its debut in Kansas City back in May and although there was still on going discussions at that time with the City and Regulated Industries of just how UberX Driver would be regulated within the city Uber launched anyway along with Lyft that had already been operating illegal and never had any intent of complying with what the city of Kansas City required. As UberX continued to grow popular in Kansas City and after five (5) long drawn out months, there has been a final conclusion from the city of Kansas City, that UberX is NOT a taxi or cab service, but is considered by all legal definition a "Livery" Service and therefore pursuant to Chapter 76 of the City Code each driver MUST be licensed with a Missouri Class "E" Driver's License ($35.00) with a DOT Physical Card ($76.00), City Driver's Certificate ($50.00 cash for the Background Check), Vehicle Inspection by Regulated Industries ($22.00), Annual Taxi/Livery Vehicle Fee paid to Regulated Industries ($300.00 per calendar year) and a City Occupational License (mine cost only $12.50 per calendar year) for a grand total of $445.00 to legally drive for Uber within the City of Kansas City - NOT INCLUDING the airport.
> 
> If you are caught operating without a valid Livery Permit in Kansas City you will be ticketed and the fine ranges up to $500.00. So as Uber continues to saturate the Kansas City market with drivers claiming all that is need is your drivers license and insurance and you to can make up to $1,500.00 per week is so inaccurate it's promoting illegal livery service of which puts individuals at risk to prosecution while Uber makes the money, the driver gets stuck with legal expenses. So to go along with a very flawed driver rating system, Uber fails to tell drivers of the legal requirements by the City to legally driver and make money, but then again in the drivers contract if you actually read it, Uber states it's the independent drivers responsibility to have all local required permits, license and etc.


Looks like the slow moving regulatory bodies around the world have had enough of Uber and the non-compliance.

Finally reading their own laws and enforcing them


----------



## G_Norske (Nov 19, 2014)

What's Uber's strategy to incorporate KCI into its services?


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

G_Norske said:


> What's Uber's strategy to incorporate KCI into its services?


Unfortunately when it comes to KCI, just like any other airport in the country there's what's called an airport zone which essentially makes the airport an entity of it's own, therefore what the airport enforces differs from what the city of Kansas City enforces. When it comes to airports you have FAA, USDOT, USCIS (Customs Enforcement), local and airport ordinances, local licensing, and airport zone licensing to deal with and each want their cut of the pie on regulating and permitting. Anyone can drop off at the airport without being permitted, but picking up can be tricky. I personally have not yet picked up at KCI, but have heard how many determined Uber Riders have requested Ubers to pick them up at the airport and the manner in which the request is made.

Regardless of the request to pick up at the airport, a KC Uber driver needs to be aware the 2015 Permitting Cycle for Livery/Taxi Cabs begins December 1, 2014, by January 2015 if your operating as an Uber Driver in Kansas City (actually picking up anyone PERIOD), you need to have your Drivers Certificate, and 2015 Livery Permit and a City Occupational License, if your found operating without one it is unclear at this point what the City will allow the Police to do when they encounter an unlicensed & non-permitted Uber Driver. I would be more concerned about getting compliant with the City before worrying about picking up at the airport. Since ALL Uber Drivers are independent contractors of Uber, the contract WE all agreed to state's:
*"You represent that you are an independent contractor engaged in the independent 
business of providing the transportation services described in this Agreement and further 
represent that, as of the date of execution of this Agreement, you currently possess a valid 
driver's license and all licenses, permits and other legal prerequisites necessary to perform 
rideshare or P2P transportation services, as required by the states and/or localities in which you 
operate."
*
Contrary to the Craigslist posting that claims all you need is personal insurance and a regular Drivers license, which both are truly stated for all legal purposes, but technically what you are required to have is personal insurance and a Regular Class E (Missouri) or a For-Hire Drivers License, since the City of Kansas City requires a For Hire Drivers License, they also require a DOT Physical Card.

So be prepared for another round of police and Regulated Industries (Taxi Inspectors) targeting come January to see if KC Uber Drivers are properly Licensed and Permitted. The costs I outlined in my previous post are actual and is what will be required to be fully compliant with what the City of Kansas City ONLY is requiring, other city's may have their own Livery Licensing Requirements.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MciDave said:


> Unfortunately when it comes to KCI, just like any other airport in the country there's what's called an airport zone which essentially makes the airport an entity of it's own, therefore what the airport enforces differs from what the city of Kansas City enforces. When it comes to airports you have FAA, USDOT, USCIS (Customs Enforcement), local and airport ordinances, local licensing, and airport zone licensing to deal with and each want their cut of the pie on regulating and permitting. Anyone can drop off at the airport without being permitted, but picking up can be tricky. I personally have not yet picked up at KCI, but have heard how many determined Uber Riders have requested Ubers to pick them up at the airport and the manner in which the request is made.
> 
> Regardless of the request to pick up at the airport, a KC Uber driver needs to be aware the 2015 Permitting Cycle for Livery/Taxi Cabs begins December 1, 2014, by January 2015 if your operating as an Uber Driver in Kansas City (actually picking up anyone PERIOD), you need to have your Drivers Certificate, and 2015 Livery Permit and a City Occupational License, if your found operating without one it is unclear at this point what the City will allow the Police to do when they encounter an unlicensed & non-permitted Uber Driver. I would be more concerned about getting compliant with the City before worrying about picking up at the airport. Since ALL Uber Drivers are independent contractors of Uber, the contract WE all agreed to state's:
> *"You represent that you are an independent contractor engaged in the independent
> ...


"*Contrary to the Craigslist posting that claims all you need is personal insurance and a regular Drivers license,*"

That's a pretty good representation of *the inducements into illegal driving* that ride share companies promote daily to drivers. And not just in Craigslist ads, but in public promotions all over the country.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

What if you are a ks resident and pick up in ks and the drop off in Missouri?


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Today is the day, the opening day for 2015 Taxi and Livery Permits, my appointment is set for 1:00 p.m. this afternoon and hopefully by 3:00 p.m. I will be compliant with what the City of Kansas City is requiring for me to be legal on the roadways. As I stated in my previous post, the alleged rumor come January 1, 2015 is more then just a rumor, if your a Uber, SideCar or any other rideshare driver that is not properly permitted you will be ticketed and your vehicle subject to impound.

There is an upcoming Taxi/Livery Committee meeting this month, that all interested drivers should attend and voice your concerns about the taxi/livery ordinances and the need for rideshare providers in Kansas City, I'll post the date and time as soon as I get it.


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

John_in_kc said:


> What if you are a ks resident and pick up in ks and the drop off in Missouri?


You can pick up in Kansas or any other city your licensed/permitted in and drop anywhere inside the city of Kansas City, it's the matter of picking up. Unless you are picking up the exact same person(s) you dropped off in Kansas City from a trip that originated in Kansas or the city in which your licensed/permitted, you are required to be permitted in Kansas City as a taxi or livery PERIOD!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

MciDave said:


> Today is the day, the opening day for 2015 Taxi and Livery Permits, my appointment is set for 1:00 p.m. this afternoon and hopefully by 3:00 p.m. I will be compliant with what the City of Kansas City is requiring for me to be legal on the roadways. As I stated in my previous post, the alleged rumor come January 1, 2015 is more then just a rumor, if your a Uber, SideCar or any other rideshare driver that is not properly permitted you will be ticketed and your vehicle subject to impound.
> 
> There is an upcoming Taxi/Livery Committee meeting this month, that all interested drivers should attend and voice your concerns about the taxi/livery ordinances and the need for rideshare providers in Kansas City, I'll post the date and time as soon as I get it.


I'm just wondering how a law enforcement authority would determine this. A guy getting out of your car does not give probable cause to stop you, provided you did not break any other laws. Now, if you stoppoed at a curb without using your turn signal, or got back into traffic without using a signal, or perhaps were illegally parked, then godspeed to them. But this sounds very difficult to prove.

That said, I'm all for it. There is NO reason why uber drivers shouldnt go through the same scrutiny that others in the same field should have to abide by.


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

dboogie2288 said:


> I'm just wondering how a law enforcement authority would determine this. A guy getting out of your car does not give probable cause to stop you, provided you did not break any other laws. Now, if you stoppoed at a curb without using your turn signal, or got back into traffic without using a signal, or perhaps were illegally parked, then godspeed to them. But this sounds very difficult to prove.
> 
> That said, I'm all for it. There is NO reason why uber drivers shouldnt go through the same scrutiny that others in the same field should have to abide by.


Kansas City has 8 taxi inspectors that will be patrolling the streets, seeing a vehicle picking up a rider that is suspected of running as a livery, a simple running of the license plate would reveal if the person is permitted or not, or if the permit sticker is not on the windshield would be the biggest indicator. If you have a current permit sticker chances are you have no problem, no sticker you'll have been problems. At up to $500.00 fine per offense, I'm not willing to chance it, especially when the overall cost is a mere $455.00 total for the class e license, physical, back ground check, vehicle inspection and the livery permit, maybe you guys have an extra $500.00 laying around at all times to pay fines I don't.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh I applaud you for doing it the "right way." When I was looking into driving, I was going to go purchase commercial insurance just to cover myself legally.... but then that all fell through. I make plenty of money with my primary jobs to cover the costs, as long as I broke even + a little with uber.


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Just In from Regulated Industries, I have my Driver's Permit and the vehicle permit is being processed, so I'm legal in Kansas City. In speaking with several of the inspectors while I was there, just to let it be know the inspectors have been out and have pulled approximately 30 Yellow Cabs off the streets for violations ranging from drivers to automobiles to permits, so they are out watching and checking. It was also confirmed while I was there, if your driving come January 1, 2015 without a valid Driver's Permit and Vehicle Permit, you will get ticketed and car impounded. So save that cash and get your permit before the end of the year or spend more on tickets and impound fees, the city isn't play'n come Janaury 1st.......


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

MciDave said:


> Just In from Regulated Industries, I have my Driver's Permit and the vehicle permit is being processed, so I'm legal in Kansas City. In speaking with several of the inspectors while I was there, just to let it be know the inspectors have been out and have pulled approximately 30 Yellow Cabs off the streets for violations ranging from drivers to automobiles to permits, so they are out watching and checking. It was also confirmed while I was there, if your driving come January 1, 2015 without a valid Driver's Permit and Vehicle Permit, you will get ticketed and car impounded. So save that cash and get your permit before the end of the year or spend more on tickets and impound fees, the city isn't play'n come Janaury 1st.......


Thank you so much for cutting this trail in KC. I really Appreciate it. Have you received any feed back from Uber?


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Just sent them a copy of the Drivers Permit, of course the contract says we are suppose to supply proof of any required license or permits for the locality that we operate in as independent drivers, but haven't heard back of of this moment


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

Just talked to KCMO, yup, over $400. However I mainly work in Johnson County. City said I am allowed to drop off in the city but not pick up. So I guess I will limit my online time to KS only. I cannot afford those fees. He did say they are working on the code, hopefully it will become more affordable. The goal of the city shouldn't be the fees but transparency and having drivers and cars on the books, not limiting market access.


----------



## Casher (Feb 2, 2015)

Appreciate the information, Dave.

Already have a class A CDL and med card, but applied for livery permit today. Lady who works the vehicle permit side of things wasn't available so will try again tomorrow I suppose.

Now to sort out insurance...


----------

